# Black Spots on Goldfish's Head



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anybody identify what are these black spots on my goldfish's head?



















Here's the story: I got this Ranchu about a month ago and its head was completely orange and spotless. Quarantined it for two weeks and still fine. Then added it to another ranchu in a 55 gal tank with 2 AC70's running. Water parameters were fine.

Then a small dark speck appeared on its left cheek. Observed it to see if it would go away but instead the speck has spread to dark spots on both cheeks and top of the head (as you can see.)

It's hard to tell by the photos, but the spots are not on the surface of the wen, but seem to develop between the folds, in the crevices of the bumps. The spots also seem to have worked themselves into or under the bumps, so it's not something that flakes or rubs off. They're not white or fuzzy.

Can anyone speak from experience and tell me:

1) Is this fungal, bacterial, parasitic, or other?
2) Can this be some kind of natural color change?
3) What meds or treatments would remove these dark spots?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

to me they look like a colour change but i dont know for sure 
i cant think of anything else
possible bruise?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A question for you , could you post your water perimeters (PH,ammonia,nitrite,nitrate) thanks.From looking at this ranchu, it seems to be in good health , but still young.Most fancy goldfish will keep some black markings for several yrs.Usually after the third or fourth year of its life, solid colours take place.Ranchu's in particular , keep developing head growth until and after the adult stage , thus when new growth comes in it , this may seem to be the case.Ive seen other colours set in as well(white,red,olive,orange).A diet with a decent amount of protein, but more carbohydrates will go a long way to help bring out the colours in goldies.I would watch your water perimeters, provide more filtration and clean water, keep the diet varied, and provide plenty of space for them to reach their potential.Remember life span in most goldies if looked after can be 10+ yrs.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your info and experiences, Luke. I just checked my parameters last night and PH is 7.5, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate 20 ppm. I am feeding my goldfish New Life Spectrum.

I am aware that goldies change color over the course of their lifespan, but I am somewhat surprised that this orange ranchu would develop black spots specifically. I have another black moor that is turning orange, and during my research, I discovered that black is the most difficult color for goldfish to retain (whereas transitions from black to orange or white are very common.) As such, I had assumed that my orange ranchu would stay orange since a change to black is unlikely.

A post from another forum suggested that the spots could be from pH or ammonia burns. Apparently these burn spots are white and slightly fuzzy at first, and then turn black as they heal. Any thoughts or experiences with that?

I'm very much looking forward to this little guy having a 10+ year lifespan!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rgrling,

No problem , just here to help.Iam trying to remember my stuff on goldies from way back.Thats how i started in this hobby.Parimeters seem bang on, but watch the nitrates.New Life spectrum is a great brand with awsome ingredients.I use this stuff for my tropicals.

With ammonia burns, you would notice somewhat similar skin conditions humans go through.Area(depending where on the body/fins) would look red and sore.Sometimes a bump,blister, or pimple look will appear.They are based off how bad or good the water conditions are,and the overall health of the fish .On goldfish, the affected areas sometimes never regain their natural colour and will look sort of faded almost scarded.I also doubt the PH has anything to do with it.Goldfish and their cousins Koi love alkaline conditions , and in this case 7.5 is good.Keep it constant and your set.

As mentioned earlier , its still young but with the proper care you are providing this guy and his buddies will prosper.



rgrling said:


> Thanks for sharing your info and experiences, Luke. I just checked my parameters last night and PH is 7.5, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate 20 ppm. I am feeding my goldfish New Life Spectrum.
> 
> I am aware that goldies change color over the course of their lifespan, but I am somewhat surprised that this orange ranchu would develop black spots specifically. I have another black moor that is turning orange, and during my research, I discovered that black is the most difficult color for goldfish to retain (whereas transitions from black to orange or white are very common.) As such, I had assumed that my orange ranchu would stay orange since a change to black is unlikely.
> 
> ...


----------

